# Heating System Calculator



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I attached the link for a heating system calculator that you can use to figure the efficency of your furnace. The site also includes one for A/C. It helps you out when looking at alternatives. Our energy guy shared it with me a work. Hope it is helpful. 
http://www.energyexperts.org/fuelcalc/default.asp


----------



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have a COOP for an electric utility go to their website. Most have energy calcs on them. If not go to lowermymonthlyelectricbill.com. Don't follow ALL of the stupid ideas, but some of them are good and there are calculators on it.


----------

